
The First MBA Course on the Longevity Economy - hhs
https://www.nextavenue.org/first-mba-class-longevity-economy/
======
remarkEon
I was excited to read this because based on the title I was interested to see
what an MBA take on "how to build an economy for Longevity", however that
would've been defined.

Unfortunately it's a take on how to tune businesses to focus on the 50+ demo,
and yeah I stopped reading.

~~~
airstrike
Quality @savedyouaclick comment. Thank you

------
twomoretime
The last thing our world needs is more MBAs to optimize the soul (and every
penny) out of every business that hires one in the name of broken metrics and
short term profitability.

Arguably one reason we're in this current economic mess comes down to MBA
style thinking - out entire economy is basically run with little in the way of
reserve capacity, no doubt in part because MBA metrics don't measure for
things like "responsibility" and "social good."

~~~
taneq
I feel the same way about debt. Financial advisers, business and personal,
often push you to take on higher levels of debt. It looks great on a
spreadsheet, showing how you can make free money with clever financial
instruments, but it washes the risk under the carpet.

I've been under pressure at various times in the past year or two to take on
debt and increase burn rate in order to 'grow the company', and I'm
overwhelmingly glad now that I did not. My empire is tiny but it's solvent and
can stay so.

~~~
twomoretime
I hear you. I feel like the entire VC culture right now is built on bullshit.
You simply cannot be honest about deadlines or realities with these people.
It's a terrible culture and I think it's symptomatic of a greater sickness in
America. We desperately need to return to a time where people with merit were
recognized and respected. The way money is awarded now really seems like it's
optimizing for buzzwords and bullshit.

~~~
conductr
> You simply cannot be honest about deadlines or realities with these people.

This hits home.

PE: Our investment thesis says x, y, z. Why aren’t you achieving goals?

ME: That was a spreadsheet built 3 years ago, by you, 2 years before a CFO was
hired. Do I really have to remind you of every false assumption you guys made
when you built that model each month when I deliver financial results?

These jokers built a long range plan (complicated back of envelope), with no
industry experience, made up growth rates, and expect reality to match up.

------
maxfromua
I haven’t passed the captcha and got “access denied” forever. Cloudflare
protects you from visitors ;)

------
maerF0x0
> explored why business executives and entrepreneurs should focus on the 50+
> demographic.

if people want longevity they should start before 50. Cue stuff by david
sinclar, aubrey degrey et al. People may debate their specific science, but
they have the right philosophies like "Aging is damage accumulation" and
"Consider aging a disease that kills 100% of the population" etc.

~~~
smt88
This article has nothing to do with _increasing_ longevity. It's about
creating products and services targeted at people over 50.

